# XIN - MSCI EAFE index CAD hedged



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I got my parents out of this fund a few days ago, luckily. It's been a chronic poor performer and I'm not a fan of the currency hedging (it means that they hold a ton of different currency derivatives).

Still curious, what's with this performance today? XIN was down -5.50% today.

Yet EFA (the underlying) was only down -3.45%. Could currency effects really make up the whopping 2% remaining difference?

Something doesn't seem right. Anybody know what might be going on here? One of the reasons I recommended that my parents ditch this fund is exactly due to this kind of thing... I can't easily verify or corroborate its pricing.


----------

